# Baking with applesauce



## melina

I have been reading that baking with apple sause is much more healthier than baking with olive oil.
Everyone knows that applesauce is the best replacement on fats.
replacing 1 cup of olive oil with 1 cup of applesauce you can skip 105 extra calories.

When you use apple sauce in cakes or muffins do you have to reduce the amount of sugar?

Thanks


----------



## w.debord

Quickly, you should never be using olive oil 'in' baked items....it's an extremely rare rare recipe that would use such a strong flavored oil. Use canola oil instead.

You can sub. in applesauce in SOME recipes and they'll work fine (if you like drier baked goods). BUT don't beleive you can put it in all recipes and have them work. Baking is science and subbing in or out some ingredients is not done with-out ALOT of wasted attempts along the way. Sugar gives moisture to baked goods so cutting back on sugar and fat is going to give you some pretty dry results.



Personally I'd rather eat one great piece of cake then four dry slices..............


----------



## isa

I bake a lot with applesauce, a great way to cut your fat intake. You have to choose your recipes carefully since it doesn't work with fine pastry. I find it is best to stick to muffin and quick breads. 


Remember that you can not cut out all of the fat. You have to leave about 2 tablespoons of oil. 


As for sugar, I always use less. I find most recipes too sweet. You can cut no more than 25% of the total sugar. Removing more will affect the final product. 


Hope this will help you.


----------



## kimmie

I'm sure some of us can post suitable recipes for Melina. I have a great muffin recipe but my books are in storage. Next time I go there, I will find my book and share the recipe with you.



:lips:


----------



## isa

I have an extensive collection of muffin recipes, are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## melina

Thanks for the advice.

I am not that maniac with fat and calories. I am participating in a Mayo Clinic's programe and I just want to taste some things first before proposing them to other people.

Dear WdeBorg, if I use canola oil I might skip some calories but I will loose my sister...
I prefer eating just a good piece of cake rather than 3 or 4 drier ones but there are people who suffer from health problems.
Proposing alternative ways of cooking is a nicer way to persuade them to change their life style. 

Kimmie and Isa thank you so much for your help.

Melina


----------



## w.debord

I can understand your sisters passion for olive oil, perhaps us pastry chefs can convince her that although it's a great oil it's not a bakers oil. We use sweet fats (like butter or corn oils) in sweet products to compliment flavor. Savory fats work best in savory products. When you use savory fats like animal fats and olive oil it can over take the subtel flavors of flour, sugar and eggs.

Anyway, I can see the need for healthier recipes. I'm just trying to caution people who aren't very experienced bakers that making substitutions is not for beginners UNLESS you don't mind alot of trials going into the garbage can. 

There are several baking references for people with dietary needs. Just at our local grocery stores there is a monthly magazine called "Cooking Light". I would suggest following their tried recipes. Why not benifit from some good scientic experience and not waste nor frustrate yourself along the way? Unless of course your into science and find food science projects more fun then eating your product. 

I understand my point is "over kill" to you question. But it's amazing how many people don't understand that you can't make wide sweeping changes in baking recipes and have them work from one recipe to another.


----------



## athenaeus

Dear Wendy!

I couldn't agree more!
We cannot substitute everything ! It's better skip something from our diet than loosing the essence!


As for the olive oil. I agree it's not for every recipe, it's not suitable for baking.

But canola oil is a poison and that is a fact.


----------



## kimmie

Athenaeus,

I stopped using Canola a long time ago. I've been using grapeseed oil for my savory stuff :lips:


----------



## risa

Canola oil is poison? Poor Canadian economy (as if it wasn't in bad enough shape) if more people find out. I haven't come across anything that says canola is poison. Anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## kimmie

Here are a few facts, Risa:

We've all been told at some time or another that canola is one of the healthiest oils on the market. Canola, which is an amalgam of the words “Canada” (whence it originated) and “oil,” is actually derived from the rapeseed, a member of the mustard family which is generally unfit for human consumption and was once more commonly used as a potent pesticide and lubricant, among other things. Chemically, canola breaks down at 5% saturated fat, 57% oleic acid, 23% omega-6, and 10-15% omega-3. 

The reason canola is particularly unsuited for consumption is because it contains a very-long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. 

Sally Fallon, author of Nourishing Traditions, notes that the omega-3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed during the deodorizing process into trans-fatty acids. She relates that one study indicated that “heart healthy” canola oil actually created a deficiency of vitamin E, which, as many of us know, is essential to our cardiovascular health. And on the practical side of things, canola isn't that good either. Because of its high sulphur content, it goes rancid easily, and baked goods used with the oil develop molds rather quickly. Healthfood store operators parrot the hype without checking any facts. Consumers search out various products with canola oil in them because they believe this is somehow much healthier than other oils. All foodgrade canola, including the varieties sold in healthfood stores, are deodorized from its natural terrible stink with 300 degree F. high-temperature refining. You cannot cook a vegetable oil at that temperature and leave behind anything much edible. 

Research at the University of Florida- Gainsesville, determined that as much as 4.6% of all the fatty acids in canola are “trans” isomers (plastic) due to the refining process. Contrary to popular opinion, saturated fats, especially those found in coconut oil are not harmful to health, but are important nutrition. There are no trans- isomers in unrefined coconut butter, for example. This refers to many published research papers by Mary Enig, Ph.D. that refutes all the establishment propaganda condemning saturated fats. 

In 1996, the Japanese announced a study wherein a special canola oil diet had actually killed laboratory animals. Reacting to this unpublished, but verified and startling information, a duplicate study was conducted by Canadian scientists using piglets and a canola oil based milk replacer diet. 

In this second study published in Nutrition Research, 1997, v17, the researchers verified that canola oil somehow depleted the piglets of vitamin E to a dangerously low level. 

In the abstract of the study, the Canadian researchers made the following remarkable statement: It is known that ingestion of oils containing polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFA) of the n-3 and n -6 series results in a high degree of unsaturation in membrane phospholipids, which in turn may increase lipid peroxidation, cholesterol oxidation, free radical accumulation and membrane damage. All very bad attributes. 

That statement is remarkable because PUFA is considered essential to a healthy diet. Yet none of the above listed results of eating it may be considered healthy. So now we have something seemingly brand new to the dietary health arena. 

Here the Canadians are condemning any oil that contains essential fatty acids. EFAs cannot stand heat. They turn rancid quickly. Proper processing, i.e., cold pressing, and protection from oxygen for storage is paramount with EFAs. Mainstream toxic commercial food making requires complete removal of EFAs lest shelf life disappear in smelly rancidity. 

Absent the removal of EFAs, few manufactured toxic chemical foods would make it out of the warehouse. So, here we have Canadians telling us that their country's main oil export kills little animals. They suggest that perhaps it was the health giving EFAs left in the canola oil after it had been scorched at temperatures above 300 degrees farenheit to get rid of the EFAs. They don't tell you that whatever EFAs are left in the oil, are now poisonous rancid fats. It may be that the now toxic remnants are what's killing the vitamin E, and killing the little piggies. I think the Canadians produced that deceptive half truth to protect their careers from grant drought. 

Firstly, the idea of something depleting vitamin E rapidly is an alarming development. Vitamin E is absolutely essential to human health, and when so much PUFA is available to diet as it is today, the demand evidently becomes even more imperative because tocopherols control the lipid peroxidation that results in dangerous free radical activity, which causes lesions in arteries and other problems. 

Canola oil now has been shown to be a very heavy abuser of tocopherols or vitamin E, with the potential for rapidly depleting a body of the important vitamin. The researchers did not know what factors in the canola oil were responsible. They reported that other vegetable seed oils did not appear to cause the same problem in piglets. 


Genetically Manipulated Canola
Seed Gets Loose In The Fields


Monsanto announced in April 1997, that it was recalling genetically engineered canola seed because an unapproved gene slipped into the batch by mistake. The canola seed had been genetically manipulated to resist the herbicide toxicity of Roundup, which is Monsanto's top money making product. The recall involved 60,000 bags containing two types of canola seed, which is enough to plant more than 700,000 acres. Both types of seed have the wrong gene in them. The genes in the recalled seed have not been approved for human consumption. 

A spokesman for Limagrain Canada Seeds, which was selling the seeds under a Monsanto license, said that experts are trying to determine how the mistake occurred. We may never know how this happened he lamented. 

The implications of this error are serious. No one in his right mind is unconcerned about genetic manipulations getting lost. 

On January 26, 1998 Omega Nutrition, one of the major producers of organic, cold pressed oils for the health food store market published a press release. The release states that if you are cooking with canola oil of any quality, you might as well be using margarine. In the case of refined canola oil, the important health benefits have been processed away- leaving the consumer with the nutrition of say, white flour- and, dangerous trans-fatty acids have replaced a lot of the beneficial omega 3 essential fatty acids. 

Oils high in omega 3 are not capable of taking high temperatures. Heating canola distorts the fatty acid turning it into an unnatural form of trans fatty acid that has been shown to be harmful to health.



:lips: I think not!


----------



## ruth

yes i would agree 100% about canola oil.i was working in a health food deli for a while and you would be amazed at the amout of people who do not consume canloa for one reason or another. 
applesauce replacement is wonderful if you know what your doing. also if you choose applesauce please use an organic one from a trusted source,or make your own. baking with a reduced amount of fat always creates a drier product,one of the draw backs . however experimenting with fat alternatives as we will call them can be very rewarding.you just have to do your homework and then give it a whirl.researching some books on healty baking will give you plenty of ideas and lots of trial and error.barly malt,molasses,friut nectars,jams, jellys............
happy baking &healthy eating


----------



## w.debord

o.k. I'm not exactly brilliant but whole cow (as harry would say) you lost me about....most of the time Kimmie! If canola is bad for you I don't want to eat it (And I do) so is there any chance you could dumb down your response? I'm trying to learn but that was way over my head.

P.S. The media sold me on conola, I can't tell you exactly what they said but in comparision testing no one mentioned anything close to what you just did Kimmie. They said it was the best of the fats to use. HELP? So is corn oil a better/safer product?

How come you all know about this?


----------



## nancya

According to snopes.com and some other urban legend sites, the canola oil is unsafe thing is just that, an urban legend.

Personally, I don't know. But check out snopes and it's documentation links and decide for yourselves.

canola oil


----------



## athenaeus

Let me straight something out!

I am not selling my olive oil in the States  
I think that I sell it to the Italians in order that they present it as theirs. I am not sure because olive oil trade in Greece is a sad story...

So, I have no personal interest here and I consider people smart enough to take care of their health by their own!
But since we are in a forum and we suppose to exchange ideas this is what I think.

Rape seed is a genetically modified seed. Is that enough to persuade you that canola oil is not exactly the healthiest oil on the earth?

If it's not start reading the first two paragraphs of Kimmies message.
Since I am not exactly brilliant either, I tried to pick up some points that help to understand her point of view.

1. "All foodgrade canola, are deodorized from its natural terrible stink with 300 degree F. high-temperature refining. You cannot cook a vegetable oil at that temperature and leave behind anything much edible" 

If this is still not enough 

2 "Research at the University of Florida- Gainsesville, determined that as much as 4.6% of all the fatty acids in canola are “trans” isomers (plastic) due to the refining process".

3. "In 1996, the Japanese announced a study wherein a special canola oil diet had actually killed laboratory animals"

4. "In this second study published in Nutrition Research, 1997, v17, the researchers verified that canola oil somehow depleted the piglets of vitamin E to a dangerously low level ". "Firstly, the idea of something depleting vitamin E rapidly is an alarming "

5. "Monsanto announced in April 1997, that it was recalling genetically engineered canola seed because an unapproved gene slipped into the batch by mistake."

6."On January 26, 1998 Omega Nutrition, one of the major producers of organic, cold pressed oils for the health food store market published a press release. The release states that if you are cooking with canola oil of any quality, you might as well be using margarine. "

7. "In the case of refined canola oil, the important health benefits have been processed away- leaving the consumer with the nutrition of say, white flour- and, dangerous trans-fatty acids have replaced a lot of the beneficial omega 3 essential fatty acids".

8."Oils high in omega 3 are not capable of taking high temperatures. Heating canola distorts the fatty acid turning it into an unnatural form of trans fatty acid that has been shown to be harmful to health".

All these do not sound as an urban legend to me.



I think that sunflower oil is a not a bad oil but I do not know if it is not as good in baking as canola because as Kimmie's information mention, canola is geving better shape to doughts. I didn't know that!

I hope that this was of some help.


----------



## w.debord

So what do your think Kimmie and Athenaeus about the article nancya posted?


----------



## compassrose

Returning from the brilliant yellow of the canola fields to the original topic...

First, everyone does not know that applesauce is necessarily the BEST replacement for fats, because it isn't always.

Many sorts of fruit and vegetable purees can be used to supplement or replace fats. Prune puree works very, very well in anything chocolate. Squash or pumpkin puree can also work well, as can pureed dried dates, or canned pears, or babyfood carrots, or mangos, or bananas (very good indeed, although they tend to give a banana flavour). Applesauce is blander, true, but it does tend to give the driest results. Choosing fruit based on other flavours of the cake is a better strategy.

Low-fat or nonfat buttermilk or yogourt is excellent as well, particularly in things that are supposed to resemble scones or biscuits as well as in many cake recipes; it produces a nice tenderness. Cottage or Quark cheese can also be used in many instances; it gives good results mixed with a tiny bit of butter - I've used a tablespoon in some recipes, creamed or cut with nonfat dry cottage cheese, and got good stuff.

Other techniques for increasing tenderness and moistness include replacing part of the flour called for with pastry flour if all-purpose. I've also used oat flour (no more than a quarter total) in many cake recipes, which does a lot to counter the dryness.

Dryness, actually, is more often caused by overbaking, or overmixing. Lowfat recipes usually need to be mixed like pancakes - just until combined - and baked to a point that in a regular recipe, might be considered just a smidge underdone.

In cookie recipes, brown rice syrup, oddly enough, is very good. You can find some lowfat cookie recipes using corn syrup and/or molasses; subbing some or all brown rice syrup makes the cookies crisper (anything like a crisp nonfat cookie is often difficult; most recipes are more like little cakes. Which is fine, you know, but sometimes you want something that ISN'T a meringue with a little bit of crunch.)

Pureed silken tofu (the kind in aseptic boxes) can also be used. Like cottage cheese, it tends to work very well in recipes that normally call for creamed butter; one creams a very small amount of butter with tofu blended perfectly smooth.

About sugar: if you're working with published low-fat recipes, they are almost always MUCH MUCH too sweet. Most authors seem to compensate for dropping the fat by increasing the sugar; I find it unnecessary, and usually reduce the sugar by at least 1/3. (I was raised by a European mother, and I'm not much for really sweet things.)

A few references for lowfat baking:
Sandra Woodruff: Secrets of Fat-Free Baking (recipes are much of a muchness, but plenty of tips on using fruit purees and other fat replacers, and converting existing recipes.)
Alice Medrich: Chocolate and the Art of Low Fat Desserts (wonderful)
Patty Neeley: Sweet Deceptions (good if you want something really junky; she uses a lot of nonfat creamer in her recipes, though)
Susan Purdy: Have Your Cake and Eat It Too (she doesn't reduce fat as much as I would, but a good, moderate starting point)
Rose Reisman: Divine Indulgences (again, quite moderate. Some interesting stuff here, including Passover-friendly desserts and a chapter on Soy Sweets.)

Cooking Light has a website at www.cookinglight.com
Sarah Phillips (author of The Healthy Oven Baking Book, which is out of print, but good if you can find it) has a baking website at http://www.cooking911.com/index.htm which includes a lot of her low-fat baking pointers.
If you want to go all out, check out the searchable archives at www.fatfree.com
This is a huge compilation of recipes from the Fat Free mailing list, including a plethora of desserts. The recipes here are also vegetarian, and often vegan.

There are also a lot of other good low-fat baking resources online. A quick Google search will turn up a pile for you.


----------



## risa

Sorry for opening a can of worms. I really didn't know the bad things about canola oil. Thanks for the info. It made me examine canola oil more closely. I read the FDA document on it and yes it does contain erucic acid but only 0.3 to 1.2%. Before 1971, it contained up to 60% which would definitely be not too good for you. I found a good site that seemed unbiased: Canola: Truth or Fiction. I know from my days as a botany student that rapeseed used for canola was produced via traditional breeding techniques and not genetic modification. That was over 5 years ago, but I doubt genetically modified varieties have proliferated. In any case, I tend to use different oils for whatever I'm cooking and I use small amounts, so I'm not too worried for the little bit of canola oil that I do use. It usually takes me 3 months or so to finish the smallest bottles at the grocery store.

I agree with CompassRose. Alice Medrich's Chocolate and the Art of Low Fat Desserts is a great book. The recipes do not produce anything that could be called health food, but each recipe does have less than 30% fat. Another baking book I like is the Eating Well Dessert Cookbook. The recipes generally use fruit purees, buttermilk or yogurt with a couple of tablespoons of oil.


----------



## w.debord

What an incredible amount of knowledge you've accumulated CompassRose! I will print out your recommendations just incase someone asks for these types of products from me in the future. Thank-you!


----------



## athenaeus

Dear Risa!

No you didn't open the can of worms, or if you did this what we suppose to do in discussion forums! 

Dear Wendy.
Before starting replying to you about what I am thinking of the article that Nancy posted, I possed my self this simple question:
if I had to choose between the 2$ olive poison that Italians sell as olive oil and the canola oil what would I choose.

After thinking for a while I would choose the Italian crap.Only because I am used in consuming olive oil.That's all and I am honest to you.

Of course the fact the canola oil is produced by genetically modified seeds influenced my decision.
Genetical modifications is something very serious. Is not as choosing another brand's hard disk for your pc.

On the other hand I have friends in NY that they boast that they spend money for their health and they buy organic olive oil and in the same time they are having 10 donuts for breakfast...

I think that in food, prejudice and habbit play a very important role. Education plays it's role also but we have to change level first.

As I hate vegeterians who try to persuade us that we have to pasture in order to stay healthy I hate those who say "eat olive oil unless you want to die". I do not belong to those people  
As long as we have access to reliable information ( and allow me here to remark that articles in newspapers are not SO reliable ) we have the right to make our own decisions.

I just want to ask my sister who is participating in Educational programes about Nutrition and she has started her campaign for the elimination of fat with the substitution of olive oil, if she would drink every day a table spoon of canola because she is drinking olive oil every morning to keep her skin healthy...

And since she is preparing some olive oil based homemade cosmetics for her hair and skin , if she would use canola even on her hair...

I think that if you use it for preparing your cookies you can use it for your hair 

Last by not least I want to thank CompassRose for this excellent post. It's amazing who many things you learn around here!!


----------



## monpetitchoux

What an informative thread.

So what about rapeseed oil that is less refined? Is it as dangerous? A few years ago, I was visiting China (Shanghai and neighboring areas) and stayed three days in a rural village. Yellow flowered rapeseed plants abounded. The locals press their own oil and let me tell you, it is not very refined at all. Looked like muddy extra virgin olive oil. Anyway, I didn't seem to detect much of a stink or bad flavor. And the person who cooked the food used lots of it. Regionally, I think rapeseed is the oil that is most readily avaible because it grows the best in that climate. Anyway, folks there seemed to live to a ripe old age doing and eating things the way they always have. The moral of the story? Is it in the refining process that rapeseed/canola oil becomes a rogue product? Or maybe the development of the seed (notice Monsanto is calling it Canola seed and not rapeseed)?

In any case, Kimmie, your information is convincing me to return to olive oil and corn oil for cooking. The depletion of vitamin E is the bit that convinced me. Thank you.


----------



## kimmie

Well, I'm sticking to my guns...no Canola for me thank you...and I'm ashamed about the fact that the Canadian government subsidizes/pushes such garbage!!!


----------



## momoreg

I have learned a lot today about canola oil, so I'd like to thank all of you for enlightening me. I tend to think that the bad reputation that canola oil has developed is true, mostly because it is even given a cryptic name that says nothing about its origins. 

Please keep this can of worms open. It's very interesting.

Like mpchoux, it's the vitamin E depletion that turns me off!


----------



## risa

monpetitchoux: The less refined rapeseed oil is actually the one that helped give canola a bad rap. That's why canola is called canola and not rapeseed oil. Rapeseed oil is not approved in the US by the FDA because it can contain up to 60% erucic acid. That's the "poison" because it robs your body of Vitamin E. Maybe the Chinese eat enough of something else that keeps their Vitamin E levels normal.

melina: Do you just take a spoonful of olive oil each morning all by itself? I've never tried that but that sounds like it's worth trying; winter just kills my skin. Just as soon as I get something other than the "2$ olive poison that Italians sell as olive oil."  

BTW, do regular grocery stores elsewhere in the US carry anything other than Italian olive oil? Even the gourmet food shop by my work has only Italian but then it's an Italian food market. The only time I've seen non-Italian olive oil where I live is at TJ Maxx and I'm a little reluctant buying olive oil there


----------



## w.debord

O.k. I hate to be the old lady in this conversation about eating olive oil, but, um hum....isn't it much like having a tbsp. of mineral oil daily for regularity? Oils lines your intestines and it doesn't get absorbed very much into your body when take seperately on an empty stomach.

I feed my cats mineral oil for their coats because their on a phyrsciption (sorry can't spell tonight) food that has vertually no fat, so the oil replaces the fat in their diet helping their coat, but it doesn't really do that much. 

So if I take that thought further... if you have a normal diet that isn't completely void of fats your getting what your body needs to give your hair and nails shine, no?! And adding straight oil down your tubes just makes everything slide nice. 

Also, if eating oil helped moisten your dry skin they may not market it that way, but wouldn't dermatoigists tell patients to do this? My spouse has seen several for his dry skin and so far no mention of eating oil...........


----------



## melina

Of course I would never use canola for my hair or skin!!

But that doesn't mean that we must not search for alternatives!

Dear WdeBord and Risa , I find olive oil great for skin and I happen to like the taste of raw olive oil!So I drink every morning a spoon of olive oil.

If you find it good for anything else as Wendy suggests it's ok with me! 
None force you to drink it! 

As for doctors let's not start this conversation. I belong to those that they believe that doctors will never find a cure for cancer or diabetes because they make a lot of money out of patients.

I will have in mind what Compass Rose wrote.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## angrychef

These posts have been do informative to me. I wasn't sure if I was using canola oil(aside from olive oil) so I had to run to the kitchen and check. Yep, I do use canola ---thinking it was the healthiest oil around to use. Guess I'm going to do a bit more reading on which is the best oil to use.


----------



## isa

No more canola. Guess I'll stick to olive oil.


----------



## eeyore

VERY INTERESTING!

A couple of things I dont understand: Why are we talking like there are only 2 choices in oils? Canola and olive. 

Esp. in the context of baking. I really avoid baking desserts with olive oil at all costs...with the exception of a couple of Greek recipes.

From what I understand from some of the posts here Canola oil comes from rapeseeds that have NOT been genetically altered chemically or mechanically. But that it comes from cross breeding. This is true of many fruits and vegies and has been practiced for milliniums (Think wine). In fact it is mentioned in the Bible.

It seems to me that studies continue to show that too much of most good things is not beneficial. In fact I have always varied my oils .... using different ones for different things.

Also: who here has seen the movie "Lorenzo's Oil"?


----------



## stephchows

I use apple sauce in a ton of my baking, it does make things drier but not always! It's all about experimenting. You can also add things like prune puree to things (i use gerber baby food for a quick no sugar added version) or using a can of pumpkin puree (not pumpkin pie filling). 

One really quick recipe is to take a box of devils food cake mix and instead of adding the eggs, oil water, just add one 15 oz can of pumpkin, stir and bake like normal. It will look really thick when you put it in the pan but it will bake great! You are getting the added fiber of the pumpkin and leaving out all the oil. It really tastes great and isn't dry!

For more healthy alternatives check out my blog
stephchows.blogspot.com

I hope you enjoy it! And I hope i helped!


----------



## keith scott

LET"S STOP CAUSING CONFUSIONHaving read here how terrible Canola oil is and being hugely confused since I had a heart attack this past Monday and have just been discharged with very firm recommendation from the hospital dietitian use canola oil as my healthiest choice, took the precaution reviewing the established facts. First my dietitian responded to my enquiry re-enforcing her original recommendation. In fact she was a little testy about "non-professionals" giving "dangerous" dietary health advice. Second I researched Canola oil on the net and discovered some facts that refute what has been stated on this forum:•	Canola is NOT rapeseed•	Canola is NOT a genetically modified plant; it was developed using traditional plant breeding methods.•	The only known genetic modification was to make the canola plant more tolerant to some herbicides. The protein affected is not extracted with the oil and this modification is not universal.•	All oils can be used for lubricants, soaps, paints, plastics, cosmetics or inks and prior to the widespread use of petroleum products animal and plant based oils were the only source of for these. So let's not drag that red herring into the discussion.•	Canola oil contains just 7% saturated fat compared to 15% for olive oil, 19% from peanut oil and 12% for sunflower oil.•	Erucic acid and glucosinolates are found in Rapeseed not in Canola.•	Canola oil does not contain cyanide.•	Canola oil does not turn rancid quickly.Some Links you might want to check out:•	Mayo Clinic says canola oil is healthy. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/canola-oil/AN01281• Snopes - Debunking the myth about canola oil! http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/canola.asp


----------



## leigh1117

I totally agree. The only recipe I have ever used olive oil in while baking was an Italian torte recipe. The torte had a very strong olive oil flavor and was more savory than sweet. Applesauce is a very good substitute in baked items especially for diabetics. I have used applesauce as a substitute many times but you have to be careful because it has a tendency to make baked items really moist and sometimes gummy. I would definitley use canola oil if you are hesitant with trying out new recipes.


----------



## leigh1117

I am glad to see that someone knows that canola oil is not POISON!!!


----------



## blwilson2039

This has been most informative. I took enough chemistry to understand what Kimmie was passing on, and it scares me to use it again. Back to corn oil for me.

And Monsanto is prominently featured in a food documentary a few years back (can't remember the name). It was scary to see what tactics they use to protect their patents on all their seeds. Soya included. Most of your soybeans grown domestically are from genetically modified seeds that are engineered to resist Roundup as well, and that means they spray the fields with poison. Yummy.

Big corporations are trying to kill us at the expense of their bottom line. That's what I think.


----------



## linny29

Oh no, I think we have gotten off topic!


----------



## ellen56

I use olive oil _all the time _when I make muffins, rolls,quick breads and they taste delicious.

The only strong flavored oil I don't use is flax oil. Its flavor is too strong. Canola and other vegetable oils may be GMO contaminated. I also use pure maple syrup instead of white sugar in my baking.. Amount is usually cup for cup. I am a diet controlled diabetic and find maple syrup doe not affect my blood sugar adversely.

Ellen .


----------



## ellen56

> 2. *How many plants are genetically modified?* According to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA), there are over 40 plant varieties that have completed all of the federal requirements for commercialization. Some examples of these plants include tomatoes and cantalopes that have modified ripening characteristics, soybeans, canola and sugarbeets that are resistant to herbicides, and corn and cotton plants with increased resistance to insect pests. The seven transgenic crops grown worldwide in 1999 were, in descending order of area, soybean, corn/maize, cotton, _*canola/rapeseed,*_ potato, squash and papaya. Transgenic soybean and corn continued to be ranked first and second in 1999, accounting for 54 % and 28 % of global transgenic crop area, respectively. Cotton (9.1 million acres) and _*canola (8.4 million acres) shared third ranking position *_in 1999 each occupying approximately 9 % of global area. Potato, squash and papaya occupied less than 1% of the global area of transgenic crops in 1999.


Now this is from GMO facts (http://canola.okstate.edu/gmofacts/index.htm)

I am a nurse and realize the importance of knowing the effect of what we put in our bodies is. Unfortunately most of the dietitians I have spoken with are not well informed and often suggest harmful things like artificial sweeteners and artificial fats to their clients.

I will pray Keith Scott, that you fully recover and heal from your heart attack. Make sure you are exercising within your limits (Staying in motion keeps you in motion) because a sick heart or sick body can recover with the healing of God and how well you care for your temple. "By his stripes we are healed" in the Bible: Isaiah 53:4-5".

Ellen


----------



## ed buchanan

Use unsweetened applesauce if possible.

With all the concern  above about things altered in foods. Its not only oils its almost everyhing brought to market for the consumer.


----------

